# 10-22 upgrade



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Bought a Butler Creek barrel and Hogue stock from OGF member eyecatchum2 and a scope from Bulldawg (sp?). Installed them last weekend, but due to unfortunate events, could not sight it in until today. First shots were just an inch or so off at 25 yards. Got it dialed in from the best rest available (my knees while sitting in a camp chair). shot for groups from 20, 25, 40, 50 yards. Sighted it in dead on at 20 yds. getting 3/8 to 3/4 inch groups from the camp chair. Groups stayed respectable out to the 50 yd mark. Best groups at 50 yds could be covered by a quarter. I was pleased as punch. I cannot wait to try it from a bench and bags!! 

I was a little surprised at the difference in trajectory between the old barrel and the new. Old barrel gave me a dead on hold at 20 and only 1/2 to 5/8 inch high at 40. New barrel hits on at 20 and just over an inch high (inch to 1 1/8 avg) at 40. Different rifling rate maybe? Tighter bore possibly? Same lot of ammo used during both shooting sessions. 

Thanks to both Bulldawg and Eyecatchum2 for the great deals.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Now you have started. I see many more tinkerings in your future, once you get going it is hard to stop.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Is the new barrel longer?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

How about the bore height difference between the new versus old? If the new scope sits a bit higher it will affect you differently going from 20 to 40 yards. A higher bore height will give you a higher impact.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

There are a few mechanical issues that can affect POI on the 10/22, including action screw torque (the one that holds the action in the stock), rest used (resting on barrel or stock - does the stock flex? Yes, a bit - it's a Hogue), slight barrel droop (torque on the 2 bolts that hold in the V-block, and the new barrel weighs more), is the barrel free-floated, are there any high points in the stock touching the barrel, temperature (new bull barrel will heat up differently that the factory contour), ammo used, etc etc.

The 10/22 is my favorite rimfire rifle, and can be picky about a bunch of things, but once you get YOURS set up the way you want it, you're going to love it.


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

Hey Huntinbull-I just got my class 3 Manufactures paperwork, bring that thing over here ill thread the barrel for ya -you buy a Tax Stamp and we will but a silencer on that thing so you can shoot out behind your house and not make the neighbors angry.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I am far from an expert on rifles but it would seem to me that the biggest factor that you mentioned which would affect the trajectory (elevation of the impact point) could be the new scope. Bore height is a big factor when comparing shots from that short of a distance. Or am I off track on this? I know Sbreech mentioned a lot of other factors but it would seem that many of those would/could affect the rifle in more ways than just elevation. I never sight a gun in at as short of a distance as 20 yards other than just finding the paper mainly because I try to minimize the effect of the bore height. If I were planning to take precision shots at 20 yards though I could see the need for knowing what the difference is between 20 and say 50.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

its a different barrel, different steel and weight. its like a new gun, adjust acordingly or you just needing me to show you how to really shoot it


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I guess if the groupings are tight then an explanation for the difference in the two setups is really irrelevant.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

bkr43050 said:


> How about the bore height difference between the new versus old? If the new scope sits a bit higher it will affect you differently going from 20 to 40 yards. A higher bore height will give you a higher impact.


Once zero'd, it will not matter. You should never expect to remove a major component from a firearm, and put a new something on (or even the same something) and expect it to be perfectly on. Same something can be very close (remove scope in the rings from a picatinney rail and re-install, repeating torque). Different scope in different rings will require re-zero always.

I have this question : what was the length on your factory barrel, and the length of the new barrel? If they are the same length, should be approx same trajectory, assuming no other variables have changed (which the ammo has not changed). Maximum velocity for most .22lr ammo is achieved around 16", so if shooting standard velocity ammo, and zero'd at 50yards, you should be about .3" high at 25 yards. Below is a SAMPLE ballistic chart for the .22lr. Here's another article describing the ballistics of the .22lr.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

bkr43050 said:


> I guess if the groupings are tight then an explanation for the difference in the two setups is really irrelevant.


This is correct. Learn the ballistics of your weapon with the ammo you're using for the environment you're in. Write it down. It will be your best friend. I kept my charts taped on my forend under a flap on my ghillie, and I used it now matter how much I studied it and memorized it.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Huntinbull, glad it worked out for you, hope you get a lot of use out of it. I sent you a PM.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

After reading all the posts on here, I regret not keeping track of this thread. The barrels are the same length, 18". New scope as well as new barrel means it got re-zeroed. I sight my .22s in at 20 yards because this is my main rifle for tree rats. I practice and learn my trajectories out to 75 yards, though i rarely shoot at game at that range.


----------

